# Cataract op tomorrow



## grannyjo (Jun 22, 2020)

I'll be having the cataract op in my right eye tomorrow morning.

Feeling a bit nervous about it.  

They've told me to be there at 9am.

I have our Community Transport to take me there - it's a 75 k drive between my home and the hospital.  Just hoping I don't get the really "chatty" driver to take me there.  I want to arrive calm,  not stimulated!

Started the eye drops this morning - missed entirely with the first drop - got it on my cheek,  not in my eye.  That was after I had first wrestled with the "child proof" seal to get the darned eye drops open!

Keep your fingers crossed for me that everything goes well.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

We will b thinking of you!


----------



## win231 (Jun 22, 2020)

Remember:  Cataract surgery has the highest success rate of any surgery.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2020)

Wishing you the best. It’ sounds like you have a good plan. Better eyesight is certainly something to look forward to.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 22, 2020)

Piece of cake, Grannyjo. Do your best to relax and let them know that you are nervous. Most people are. You will be sedated during the procedure and when it is over you will be fine. 

The trick with the drops is to pull your lower lid down with your finger to produce a little well to aim for with the drops. This will save you a lot of wastage. You will get better with practice. I had trouble at first; that is only natural. Just don't give up.

If for any reason you don't find that the procedure has improved the sight in that eye, contact the specialist. There can be some swelling of the tissues which will settle down eventually but it is very worrying. A quick look in your eye by the surgeon will tell if that is the case and you may need to apply the drops for a bit longer.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2020)

grannyjo said:


> I'll be having the cataract op in my right eye tomorrow morning.



Please keep us posted
I'm sure I'll be needing that in the near future
Sad thing, I can no longer look directly at the stars....
And there are so very many in our mountain night sky



Warrigal said:


> Piece of cake, Grannyjo.



Sounds like the voice of experience (I'm piqued)


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)

Thinking of you Granny Jo. Wishing you an easy and rapid recovery!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)

grannyjo said:


> I'll be having the cataract op in my right eye tomorrow morning.
> 
> Feeling a bit nervous about it.
> 
> ...


worked with a lady who had 2. just don't sneeze. that's what they told her. she survived it. she was off work for 2 wks with each eye. good luck!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 22, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I'm sure I'll be needing that in the near future
> Sad thing, I can no longer look directly at the stars....
> And there are so very many in our mountain night sky
> 
> Sounds like the voice of experience (I'm piqued)


Yep. Had both of mine done over a year ago, six weeks apart.
However, my fears had been dispelled long before that when I escorted my dear old mum to have her first one attended to. We had to be at the clinic about 7.00 am and she was one of the first to be attended to that morning. Mum was only 4' 10" tall and she walked in with back straight and head high without flinching. I was so proud of her because I was very unnerved by just the thought of an eye operation..

I sat and waited outside and talked to some other old ladies who were waiting their turn. Most were coming back for the second op. They were all eager and told me how wonderful it was to see clearly again. I reckoned if they were that keen the procedure couldn't be too traumatic.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> I sat and waited outside and talked to some other old ladies who were waiting their turn. Most were coming back for the second op. They were all eager and told me how wonderful it was to see clearly again. I reckoned if they were that keen the procedure couldn't be too traumatic.


*This*

is what is so grand about this day and age


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 22, 2020)

Before I had mine done I talked to the surgeon about what kind of lenses I wanted. Because they are rigid the eyes cannot adjust as well between short and long distance focus. I chose to have lenses that worked best for distance and continue to wear glasses for closer needs such as reading. I also had astigmatism in both eyes and he chose lenses that corrected that condition. I can now buy regular sun glasses which is another bonus. My driver's licence states that I don't need glasses to drive.

The added bonus? I can see the stars clearly now.


----------



## Duster (Jun 22, 2020)

I had cataract surgery about 4 years ago and everything went well. The first thing I noticed when it healed was that I could see in 3rd dimension again! What a difference. Things are sharp and clear. I refer to my eyes as "old eye" and "new eye".  
They wanted me to have the other one done soon after, but it wasn't necessary. 
I had the surgery right before my birthday and refused presents that year, because restored sight was the only gift I needed.

Hope for the best for you grannyjo ! You'll do fine!


----------



## grannyjo (Jun 22, 2020)

I will be having the lens to correct astigmatism too and I've also chosen long distance lenses and I'll just carry on wearing glasses for the close work.

Wasn't so bad with the second eye drop I put in - got it in the right place first go.

I'm a public patient,  so I'm on the waiting list for the second eye - that will probably take place sometime early next year.


----------



## jujube (Jun 22, 2020)

Just follow the doctor's orders and use your drops faithfully and you'll sail right through it.  Good luck and we'll be cheering you on!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 23, 2020)

All the best GrannyJo.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2020)

Will have you in my thoughts and prayers @grannyjo


----------



## grannyjo (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm home from having the op - seems it all went quite well.  Vision a bit blurry just yet,  but expect that to clear over the next day or two.

Just need to keep up with the drops so there's no infection.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 23, 2020)

Look through your eyes one at a time and you should notice some difference.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2020)

Grannyjo, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers. also.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2020)

Wife and I both had them done just before the pandemic. No pain at all. I had some swelling in my left eye, but was okay in a few days. No pain, just blurry vision. The drops are the Worst part. I believe it was four weeks of drops after surgery. Good luck and try to relax.


----------



## grannyjo (Jun 24, 2020)

Found it difficult to sleep last night with the plastic shield taped across to protect my eye.

My vision is clearer in the eye this morning,  though I do have very swollen eye area and the start of a blackeye.  Actually look a bit of a fright.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

It will hopefully, and likely, improve quickly,
and a significant amount, every 24 hours, from now on,  grannyjo.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 24, 2020)

@grannyjo  You'll be getting great eyesight in no time, keep up with the drops, shade glasses outside, actually shades are a very good practice, regardless, keep away from smoke and dust. I'm sure you'll be very happy with the end results. Take care.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2020)

grannyjo said:


> Found it difficult to sleep last night with the plastic shield taped across to protect my eye.
> 
> My vision is clearer in the eye this morning,  though I do have very swollen eye area and the start of a blackeye.  Actually look a bit of a fright.



yes, the shield was kind of a pain. I had to use mine for 3 nights.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2020)

Wishing you a speedy recovery .. I think this is in my future, so, thank you for posting about it.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 24, 2020)

New to this forum, but just wanted to say, I wish you well. You are in my thoughts ( if I may grannyjo)  as my grandmother had the same procedure and she was really worried. But boy she recovered and carried on her superb knitting for years. Still cranky but they sorted out the eye problem not the personality!!!!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 24, 2020)

grannyjo said:


> Found it difficult to sleep last night with the plastic shield taped across to protect my eye.
> 
> My vision is clearer in the eye this morning,  though I do have very swollen eye area and the start of a blackeye.  Actually look a bit of a fright.


Just make sure that you do use that shield. It is so easy to touch your eyes during sleep, and use the drops religiously.
My wife and I have both had that surgery and it went well for us. I did develop a retina issue months later, but that is a separate issue.
You should be quite happy with your results.


----------



## Knight (Jun 24, 2020)

grannyjo said:


> I'll be having the cataract op in my right eye tomorrow morning.
> 
> Feeling a bit nervous about it.
> 
> ...


I hope you get a surgeon that has the kind of set up where you watch with the other eye what is happening. It's really interesting & painless.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2020)

grannyjo said:


> Found it difficult to sleep last night with the plastic shield taped across to protect my eye.
> 
> My vision is clearer in the eye this morning,  though I do have very swollen eye area and the start of a blackeye.  Actually look a bit of a fright.


I hope you recover quickly and enjoy better sight from a successful surgery.  Take good care!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2020)

Best wishes to you for a speedy recovery


----------



## grannyjo (Jun 24, 2020)

I was only very lightly sedated,  and I was aware of everything that was going on.

The most interesting part for me was seeing the cataract being removed.

At first I saw fairly bright,  fluorescent type colours.  Then I saw the actual cataract being removed.  I was a sort of a greyish colour that I saw disappear.

After the new lens was placed in, the colours became more intense.  After that, my vision was rather blurred.

I'm feeling fairly tired this morning.  The waiting, the wondering all took it out of me a bit.

My vision has improved in leaps and bounds.  I was actually able to read the number plates of my neighbour's car across the road this morning.

My blackeye  has deepened in colour,  that will fade over the next few days, or weeks.

I'm glad I had the operation and I will go back for the other eye to be operated on.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 24, 2020)

That sounds like a good result to me. Don't forget that your eyes are now in competition with each other. When the internal swelling goes down, make an appointment with your optometrist and get a script for new lenses to use until your second operation which, if memory serves me, will be some time down the track.


----------



## Tommy (Jun 25, 2020)

Just a personal observation, but when I had mine done 7 or 8 years ago there was no swelling, no black eye.  I didn't have to use drops or an eye shield; only sunglasses (which I still use religiously).  They were done one month apart.  My procedures were early in the day and afterward my wife and I went to a favorite restaurant for a late breakfast followed by a pretty normal afternoon.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

NO drops, @Tommy  ?  That is surprising, but there seems to be some different methods, now ,that vary the needed protocols.

Those results sound good to me too, @grannyjo 
and I am glad to hear that.

In the USA, having Medicare, the 2 eyes are usually done within a month, so then after they are both fully healed, then one is entitled to 1 new eyeglasses paid for, with new prescription for both.
It's hard waiting but worth it!

In your situation, I remember you have a longer wait between, so you may want to do as @Warrigal  advised, and get a new script for that "new eye" in the meantime.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 26, 2020)

Glad your surgery went well and your sight will continue to improve.


----------



## grannyjo (Jul 14, 2020)

Tomorrow will be the big test.  I go to the optometrist to see if my sight has improved enough to retain my driving licence.

I was unfortunate enough to get "reactive contact dermatitis"  from the drape that was plastered over my eye to hold it open during the surgery.  Lots of various creams and lotions to get that back under control.

Keep your fingers crossed for my that tomorrow goes well.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)

for you Granny Jo!


----------



## grannyjo (Jul 15, 2020)

I passed the test.  I now have 9/12 distance vision.  That's better than the 6/12 vision I had before the cataract operation.

My close vision has not altered since last year and I don't need new glasses for reading or any other close work.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2020)

Good news. Now put your name down on the waiting list for the second eye. You can always cancel if you think you don't need or want the second procedure but if you do want it when the time comes you will be glad you did.


----------



## Patros (Jul 19, 2020)

I had one eye done last year; the other eye is fine. The operation went well and the anaesthetic was amazing...
Did the drops, no problem. Now my vision is great.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2020)

grannyjo said:


> I passed the test.  I now have 9/12 distance vision.  That's better than the 6/12 vision I had before the cataract operation.
> 
> My close vision has not altered since last year and I don't need new glasses for reading or any other close work.


Congratulations.


----------



## ronk (Jul 27, 2020)

I had my two cataract surgeries a few years ago. The actual surgery was nothing to worry about. They get you to lay down, and relax. The doctor does his thing, but you don't even realize he's done anything.... Then it's done. Don't worry about it.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 2, 2020)

grannyjo said:


> I'll be having the cataract op in my right eye tomorrow morning.
> 
> Feeling a bit nervous about it.
> 
> ...


very easy simple and quick deal...blue flashes of light one two maybe three 30 or so seconds ...done deal...drops be meticulous about that...


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2020)

grannyjo said:


> I passed the test.  I now have 9/12 distance vision.  That's better than the 6/12 vision I had before the cataract operation.
> 
> My close vision has not altered since last year and I don't need new glasses for reading or any other close work.


Congratulations. That’s excellent.


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 2, 2020)

Everything has settle down nicely now.

No need to use drops,  and I can see quite well.

Still thinking about having the other eye done.  Maybe I won't need it if I can still pass the driver's licence test next year.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2020)

I had surgery on the right eye last October and the left one last December.  In June of this year they had to remove a bit of scarring on the right eye with a laser blast.  It was no problem.  Apparently it can happen to anyone who has had the surgery.  The neatest thing is that there is so much more light in the world now.  The yucky thing is that I can now see my wrinkles more clearly.  Grin.  Still adjusting to that.


----------



## jpoolrn (Aug 24, 2020)

Going tomorrow for consult.A bit nervous ,but, ready for better vision!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2020)

jpoolrn said:


> Going tomorrow for consult.A bit nervous ,but, ready for better vision!


My husband is going for a consult in October. I'll be next.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2020)

jpoolrn said:


> Going tomorrow for consult.A bit nervous ,but, ready for better vision!


The better vision is worth it!  If you have the regular tried and true surgery you should have no problems.  I think my cataract surgeon could have done a great job with one eye closed.  I checked him out thoroughly before deciding to go with him.  His partner had a reputation for being non user friendly.  I chose this guy for his reputation as a surgeon and for being a nice guy.  
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm booked in for a bit of laser work on my left eye tomorrow. This is not uncommon after an occular implant because sometimes a film-like adhesion grows across the new lens. It will be laser removed in the surgery. I hear it's no big deal.


----------



## Dana (Feb 18, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I'm booked in for a bit of laser work on my left eye tomorrow. This is not uncommon after an occular implant because sometimes a film-like adhesion grows across the new lens. It will be laser removed in the surgery. I hear it's no big deal.


_Wishing you all the very best Warrigal, I'm sure you'll be fine _


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 18, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I'm booked in for a bit of laser work on my left eye tomorrow. This is not uncommon after an occular implant because sometimes a film-like adhesion grows across the new lens. It will be laser removed in the surgery. I hear it's no big deal.


I have to have the same thing done, but my node on my right lung comes first as it is probably malignant.  But I had a friend who had hers lasered and it only took a couple of minutes and worked just fine.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I'm booked in for a bit of laser work on my left eye tomorrow. This is not uncommon after an occular implant because sometimes a film-like adhesion grows across the new lens. It will be laser removed in the surgery. I hear it's no big deal.


wishing you well for tomorrow warrigal....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 18, 2021)

@Warrigal I hope all goes well with your laser work and that you found someone you like and trust.  Several people I know had to go back and had no problems after.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 18, 2021)

Best of luck warrigal. I go next month for my first cataract procedure and can’t tell you how much I am looking forward to it. I’m at the point now where I really shouldn’t be driving (and I don’t except for little close hops). Just so anxious to see again!  I even bought 3 books in anticipation 
Will say a prayer for you


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Let us know how that goes for you, @Warrigal
I've heard of it being very common, but have not known anyone specific who had it done.

You only need it on that one eye at this time?
Or would they do them at separate times, anyway, if you needed it on two?

And does it need to be redone periodically in the future, possibly, or is this a one time correction that remains clear after it's done once on the specific eye?


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I'm booked in for a bit of laser work on my left eye tomorrow. This is not uncommon after an occular implant because sometimes a film-like adhesion grows across the new lens. It will be laser removed in the surgery. I hear it's no big deal.


I had to have that done to mine too.  It worked out great.  I asked him about it as he did it, as to how that actually works.  He was quite informative.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm scheduled to have my left eye done on Monday.  I'm waiting for them to call about timing.
I had my right eye done last year and what a diff!

While driving in the night time, the lights looked so pretty and decorative, like Christmas bulbs.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 18, 2021)

I have no experience with this, but I'll say, Please don't be afraid!  Know all will be well!


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 18, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Let us know how that goes for you, @Warrigal
> I've heard of it being very common, but have not known anyone specific who had it done.
> 
> You only need it on that one eye at this time?
> ...


I've been having some problems getting the eyes tested at the optometrists. The readings were inconsistent and it was suggested that I had dry eyes and drops were recommended. Then one morning looking at myself in the bathroom mirror I tried covering each eye separately. The right eye is brilliantly clear but the left eye seems as if I am looking through gauze. That's when I twigged that I might need some laser work. I rang the surgeon's office and was told to come in and it will be done immediately.

It would seem that the film is hard to see because the optometrist didn't pick it up and neither did the GP when I saw him for a new referral. He was looking hard for it. 

I will give a report on the experience for others who may face the same problem


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Thank you, @Warrigal  !


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> I had to have that done to mine too. It worked out great. I asked him about it as he did it, as to how that actually works. He was quite informative.


Did they say if it might need to be done again in the future?


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 18, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery .. I think this is in my future, so, thank you for posting about it.



Me to Pinky, I thank you too Grannyjo and would love to hear how it went and the after affect.  As far as I know, here you are not sedated but awake while the procedure is carried out.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Did they say if it might need to be done again in the future?


They told me that too.  It all depends.  It might never need to be done again.  I was not sedated when it happened to me.  They put drops in the eye so it would not blink while he was doing it.


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

@Warrigal Wishing you well for tomorrow


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 18, 2021)

It is done now. It was amazingly simple from the patient's perspective.

Three drops in both eyes so that the doctor could take a good look. He determined that the old capsule in the left eye  had thickened a bit. Then it was over to a different apparatus. All I had to do was try to sit still and stare as a fixed point. I saw a field of red light, heard about 4 clicks and the offending tissue was gone and will not come back.

My eyes are still dilated but already the vision in the treated eye is very clear. I will be able to appraise the full improvement after the iris is back to normal.

The cost was around A$800 of which $300 will be returned as a rebate from our universal health scheme. Private insurance didn't cover it because it wasn't done in a hospital. For the occular implants private health covered everything except the taxi to and from the clinic.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 19, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

Superb! I'm very pleased for you, and delighted all went so well


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

That's great to hear how well it went for you, @Warrigal  ! 

And thank you for sharing the details with us!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you @Warrigal 
My sister's MIL had both eyes done. The first one had to be re-done. She's in her late 80's.
My sister had one eye done, and can now read without her glasses .. which she has worn for most of her life.


----------



## Jules (Feb 19, 2021)

After the Yag procedure for cleanup, I was told that it never has to be done again.

For me, I wish it did since I have issues that I wish could be fixed with this minor procedure.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

I think each case is different.  Each person's eyes are different.  Generally with everything one size does not fit all.  The information we receive about something like this seem to vary depending on the understanding of the physician.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 19, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> It is done now. It was amazingly simple from the patient's perspective.
> 
> Three drops in both eyes so that the doctor could take a good look. He determined that the old capsule in the left eye  had thickened a bit. Then it was over to a different apparatus. All I had to do was try to sit still and stare as a fixed point. I saw a field of red light, heard about 4 clicks and the offending tissue was gone and will not come back.
> 
> ...


 so happy it is over with...went perfectly...
AND YOU CAN SEE CLEARLY AGAIN


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 19, 2021)

I certainly can. Today my eyesight is brilliantly clear.


----------

